# Looking for a place to vent



## scooterpie (Nov 29, 2021)

43, M. Married 14 years. Things were practically ideal for at least 13 of those years. Accumulated stress and anxiety from COVID and remote school hit us hard and the last few months have been up and down. I am suddenly very emotional about certain things and I can't seem to express myself without making my wife miserable. Sometimes I just need to say what's bothering me in order to feel better, but if the thing is related to something she said or did I just transfer the pain to her. It's not fair and I know it. I'm hoping this forum will be a place for me to get those things off my chest and maybe get some feedback. Thanks!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM -- start a thread and put in specifics, and I'm sure you will get help here!


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

scooterpie said:


> 43, M. Married 14 years. Things were practically ideal for at least 13 of those years. Accumulated stress and anxiety from COVID and remote school hit us hard and the last few months have been up and down. I am suddenly very emotional about certain things and I can't seem to express myself without making my wife miserable. Sometimes I just need to say what's bothering me in order to feel better, but if the thing is related to something she said or did I just transfer the pain to her. It's not fair and I know it. I'm hoping this forum will be a place for me to get those things off my chest and maybe get some feedback. Thanks!


It’s very mature, constructive and supportive of you to be so considerate of her feelings. The past few years have been very hard for many people. I hope you’re able to find some relief.


----------



## CatholicDad (Oct 30, 2017)

Sharing insecurities or fears with your wife is fruitless to be honest. Ditto criticizing. Maybe you need some exercise or other outlets for dealing with sadness and depression.


----------

